# My sweat smells like farts



## mamefan (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello- I was hoping someone might have some good advice for me.

I typically don't have any odor problems. That is until I start sweating. My sweat reeks like gas. I notice it, and people around me notice it. When I'm not sweating I haven't ever heard anyone complain and it is not noticeable to me. However alcohol, especially wine, definitely exacerbate the problem.

I've tried everything to eliminate this problem. I don't eat any gas-causing foods and I've tried increasing fiber. I've tried every probiotic, including VSL3. I'm beginning to think my diet won't cure this problem. I talked to a doctor and he said it's physiologically impossible to sweat out gas. I was diagnosed with IBS-D many years ago but that rarely causes me any issues.

Thanks for any advice--


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2017)

I smell bad because of anus and pelvic floor dysfunction, if it wasn´t for spoting, pain and protruding sensation i would have believed that the smell was from my skin, sweat.

Alcohol has an important effect on the pelvic floor and anal sphincters relaxing them, making the smell worse if it comes from down there, check that. If effectively is your skin, sweat, that smells bad check for TMAU. I don´t know what else can cause that type of fart stench.

And i agree with your doc, there is no evidence that proves that some of the digestive wastes can go out through skin.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Mamefan, which part of your body is sweating when you get these symptoms? Does it smell like regular gas? I remember having diarrhea and there was this awful sewage smell from my abdomen. Smell your clothes in case you're not sure where it's coming from.


----------



## mamefan (Jul 22, 2017)

Candide said:


> Mamefan, which part of your body is sweating when you get these symptoms? Does it smell like regular gas? I remember having diarrhea and there was this awful sewage smell from my abdomen. Smell your clothes in case you're not sure where it's coming from.


Thanks for the reply.

The sweating is mostly all around my upper body. And yes, it smells like regular gas. When I'm sweating the most I hear comments from people around me like "who farted" or "it smells like gas". I have talked to my doctor about TMAU, but he was unfamiliar with it. He said that my HMO couldn't even order a test for it. Anyone know any easy way to be tested for this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Just google it, in United States you have a lot of places that do the test for TMAU, for example Mayo Clinic, next i put a link, even has the cost for the test (i´ts 9 years old post but still very orientative)

http://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=1220983


----------

